# Old Police Flashlight



## LightWalker (May 14, 2010)

I shot this old police flashlight in a museum, can anyone identify it?


----------



## alpg88 (May 14, 2010)

looks like old light made by Fulton industries.

actually it is not that old, now that i think of it.
you could have bought them just 10 years ago, i made an order of 3 of those 5d lights, and 2 5d plastic "trooper" lights, my cc never got charged, i never received anything. now i cant find any of those, Fulton stopped making metal lights about that long ago, and "trooper " lights as well.
i keep searching e bay for few years now, no luck yet.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (May 14, 2010)

It's in remarkably good shape, must have gone right from Supply to the museum.


----------



## Nitroz (May 14, 2010)

It has a Rayovac look to it.:shrug:


----------



## alpg88 (May 14, 2010)

i can't read it crearly, but possible, thou F.I. made light that looked just like it.
there was also eveready light similar to this one, but its head was a bit different.


----------



## LightWalker (May 14, 2010)

The light was in a State Trooper exhibit. The name tag on the front was faded.


----------



## LightWalker (May 14, 2010)

Here is a wider shot.


----------



## Mike 208 (May 14, 2010)

I have one of these lights around here somewhere (it's missing the reflector/bulb assembly), but I forgot the name of it. It is not a Ray-o-Vac "Sportsman" light. The Sportsman light was popular with some LASD/LAPD/CHP personnel during the '70s (it had a long throw spot beam that the the early Kel-Lites couldn't match, plus it was cheaper). This light was actually built stronger than the Sportsman (it has a one piece barrel, as opposed to the 5-D Sportsman which has a two piece barrel [2 cell extension attached to a 3 cell barrel]). Both lights had similar beam profiles, but the Sportsman was always the most popular.


----------



## Nitroz (May 14, 2010)

Mike 208 said:


> I have one of these lights around here somewhere (it's missing the reflector/bulb assembly), but I forgot the name of it. It is not a Ray-o-Vac "Sportsman" light. The Sportsman light was popular with some LASD/LAPD/CHP personnel during the '70s (it had a long throw spot beam that the the early Kel-Lites couldn't match, plus it was cheaper). This light was actually built stronger than the Sportsman (it has a one piece barrel, as opposed to the 5-D Sportsman which has a two piece barrel [2 cell extension attached to a 3 cell barrel]). Both lights had similar beam profiles, but the Sportsman was always the most popular.



I thought that looked like a Sportsman. I have a 2 or 3D one that I have not got around to modding, but eventually I will.


----------



## LightWalker (May 15, 2010)

Mike 208 said:


> I have one of these lights around here somewhere (it's missing the reflector/bulb assembly), but I forgot the name of it. It is not a Ray-o-Vac "Sportsman" light. The Sportsman light was popular with some LASD/LAPD/CHP personnel during the '70s (it had a long throw spot beam that the the early Kel-Lites couldn't match, plus it was cheaper). This light was actually built stronger than the Sportsman (it has a one piece barrel, as opposed to the 5-D Sportsman which has a two piece barrel [2 cell extension attached to a 3 cell barrel]). Both lights had similar beam profiles, but the Sportsman was always the most popular.


 
Thank you for the reply Bro.


----------



## LightWalker (May 15, 2010)

Nitroz said:


> I thought that looked like a Sportsman. I have a 2 or 3D one that I have not got around to modding, but eventually I will.


 
Thanks for the reply Nitroz Man!


----------



## mwoods59 (May 18, 2010)

I have one that I am trying to gently restore. It is badged as a "Tru-Test Supreme" and was private labeled for True Value hardware stores. It is stamped "made in USA" on the bottom. No other marking is on it. I can't get the lens assembly apart - it won't unscrew.


----------

